# [SOLVED]apm: BIOS not found

## meulie

Hi all!

From my dmesg:

```
apm: BIOS not found
```

What does this line actually mean? Does it mean I can remove any APM kernel support from that system because the hardware doesn't support it anyway?

----------

## alex.blackbit

i am not an expert here, but AFAIK you can forget APM if you have ACPI.

----------

## Cyker

 *meulie wrote:*   

> Hi all!
> 
> From my dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The short answer is... yes  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Jaglover

A short and clear explanation.

----------

## meulie

Thanks!  :Smile: 

From that explanation:  *Quote:*   

> Note: ACPI and APM cannot coexist and should be used separately.

 

Then why does menuconfig allow me to select both?    :Cool: 

----------

## Jaglover

Good question, things in Linux world seem to be less strict.

----------

## Cyker

One of the bigger differences between Linux and Windows is that Linux assumes you know what you are doing, so if you pointed the shotgun at your foot, it will not stop you pulling the trigger.  :Wink: 

There were cases in the past where you had to enable APM and ACPI in order to open up options to get some stuff to work (Mainly weird PnP things) but that scenario is probably non-existant nowadays.

You could submit a patch to the kernel people to make them mutually exclusive if you want  :Wink: , 'tho in the kernel I'm using (gentoo-sources-2.6.24) the option for APM support seems to be removed or hidden...

----------

